# How to configure killer wireless-ac 1535?



## usernamekiran (Nov 2, 2017)

Hello.
I have a wireless card which is shown as "killer wireless-n/a/ac ac 1535" in device manager of windows 10.

I read through handbook, and searched online (including this forum), but results were not much helpful.

How do I do it?

I am using FreeBSD 11.1, and XFCE.

Thanks a lot in advance,
Kiran.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 2, 2017)

It may not be supported. According to this it uses Qualcomm QCA6174. So maybe it will show up using the ath driver.
https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322168

If you have FreeBSD on the box now then show us output of `pciconf -l`


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 2, 2017)

ath10k has not hit yet.
https://wiki.freebsd.org/WhatsComing/FreeBSD12


----------



## usernamekiran (Nov 2, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> It may not be supported. According to this it uses Qualcomm QCA6174. So maybe it will show up using the ath driver.
> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322168
> 
> If you have FreeBSD on the box now then show us output of `pciconf -l`



`pciconf -l` gave me this outpu:

```
usernamekiran@alienware:~ % pciconf -l
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x07071028 chip=0x19048086 rev=0x08 hdr=0x00
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x07071028 chip=0x19168086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
none0@pci0:0:4:0:   class=0x118000 card=0x07071028 chip=0x19038086 rev=0x08 hdr=0x00
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:   class=0x0c0330 card=0x07071028 chip=0x9d2f8086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
none1@pci0:0:20:2:   class=0x118000 card=0x07071028 chip=0x9d318086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
none2@pci0:0:21:0:   class=0x118000 card=0x07071028 chip=0x9d608086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
none3@pci0:0:21:1:   class=0x118000 card=0x07071028 chip=0x9d618086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
none4@pci0:0:22:0:   class=0x078000 card=0x07071028 chip=0x9d3a8086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
ahci0@pci0:0:23:0:   class=0x010400 card=0x07071028 chip=0x282a8086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x07071028 chip=0x9d108086 rev=0xf1 hdr=0x01
pcib2@pci0:0:28:6:   class=0x060400 card=0x07071028 chip=0x9d168086 rev=0xf1 hdr=0x01
pcib3@pci0:0:28:7:   class=0x060400 card=0x07071028 chip=0x9d178086 rev=0xf1 hdr=0x01
pcib4@pci0:0:29:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x07071028 chip=0x9d1a8086 rev=0xf1 hdr=0x01
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:   class=0x060100 card=0x07071028 chip=0x9d488086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
none5@pci0:0:31:2:   class=0x058000 card=0x07071028 chip=0x9d218086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
hdac0@pci0:0:31:3:   class=0x040300 card=0x07071028 chip=0x9d708086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
none6@pci0:0:31:4:   class=0x0c0500 card=0x07071028 chip=0x9d238086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
vgapci1@pci0:1:0:0:   class=0x030200 card=0x07071028 chip=0x139b10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
alc0@pci0:2:0:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x10280707 chip=0xe0a11969 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
none7@pci0:3:0:0:   class=0x028000 card=0x15351a56 chip=0x003e168c rev=0x32 hdr=0x00
usernamekiran@alienware:~ %
```


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 2, 2017)

How about this:
`pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`


----------



## usernamekiran (Nov 3, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> How about this:
> `pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`




```
usernamekiran@alienware:~ % pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network
alc0@pci0:2:0:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x10280707 chip=0xe0a11969 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Qualcomm Atheros'
    device     = 'Killer E2400 Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
--
none7@pci0:3:0:0:   class=0x028000 card=0x15351a56 chip=0x003e168c rev=0x32 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Qualcomm Atheros'
    device     = 'QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter'
    class      = network
usernamekiran@alienware:~ %
```

By the way, Ethernet never gave any problems.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 3, 2017)

Not much you can do until this driver work hits -CURRENT

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-wireless/2016-December/007415.html


----------

